# Lowrance or Humminbird?



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I've posted about this before, but i'm still curious about opinions on different sonar/gps units.

I currently have a Lowrance LMS-332c on my boat and have had no problems with it. I am just always wanting to try new gadgets and explore other technology.
I have a Minn Kota Maxxum Pro trolling motor with transducer built in, so i need a unit to put on the bow of my boat. 

The units i'm interested in are the Humminbird 787c or another Lowrance unit like the 510 which is similar to my LMS-332c.

Anyone have any opinions on these, cause i've been debating to move my Lowrance to the bow and buy a Lowrance 110 or maybe switching to humminbird all together. Anyine have any experience with the side-imaging humminbird units??

Just curious if anyone has any input it would be appreciated!!!!

Jeremy


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Jeremy...I am having the same debate right now. I have a X75 on the dash which has been and still is a great unit. I also have a built in transducer on the bow mount and I am struggling with what to buy or should I swap the dash unit? I wonder if this was copied to the boat rigging section you might get more responses? I am looking at lower end units for the bow. I was thinking about the Garmin 160C for better direct light visualization....


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Gilly,

Thanks for the response. I'll post it in the other forum. I thought also about going less expensive with an X67 at the bow and leaving my 332c at the helm. I'm just a sucker for new technology so i'll probably spend more than i want to.

I was just at West Marine and they are clearancing a few of their Humminbrid units and some others. I really like that Humminbird 787. I played with it a little and the mapping and sonar are really nice. If you want to see those units at work watch an episode of Al Lidners angling edge they switched sponsors to Humminbird and they show some of the new technology with those units.

Anyway, good luck on the water!! 

Jeremy


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Don't rule out Garmin. but I think they all have issues.. the main thing for me is manufacturer support


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah how about that customer suport i sent my lowrance unit in for a check up and they say it must be the transducer so they send me a diff one w/o the brackets to install it (its totally diff than my original one) so i had to wait an extra week for the right brackets .........so today i put it on the boat now the dam unit itself will not even power on so much for it being tested iam super mad i really want to get the boat wet and i would like to have a gps and fishfinder working on my first trip
oh and yeah there is 12 volts right at the power plug going into the unit i checked it and tryed the old transducer and nothing 
everytime i call there iam on hold for atleast 45 minutes


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I Don't think I've EVER spent more than 15 min. on hold in 25 yrs of dealing with Lowrance.
NOTHING but great service for TWENTY FIVE YEARS.

I have an Lowrance LMS332c and a 787c2 'Bird and love them both - the '332 has MORE flexibility in customzation than the 787c2, as far as side imaging ... gimme a few weeks and I should be able to offer some feed back on a 797c2 SI...
:evilsmile
OK!! , otherwise PM Walleye Mike - he just got a 987cSI 'Bird and can give you some info.

Cheers!
Robert


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Ouch is this a sore spot on my mind. Over *20 hrs *waiting (8 months time frame). As late as January 2007. Hold on I think it *might be *fixed now. Enough said. Good fishing.:rant:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ah nevermind , all I can say is :
Some of the best walleye guns I know run Lowrance ... and they LOVE them.
Either you like 'em or ya don't.

GSP , either machine is great ... Your '332 will do more , Sans the dual beam - but the 797c2SI has side scan!!!
LOL
:lol:
:yikes:


----------



## rocky74 (Apr 23, 2007)

gilly said:


> Hey Jeremy...I am having the same debate right now. I have a X75 on the dash which has been and still is a great unit. I also have a built in transducer on the bow mount and I am struggling with what to buy or should I swap the dash unit? I wonder if this was copied to the boat rigging section you might get more responses? I am looking at lower end units for the bow. I was thinking about the Garmin 160C for better direct light visualization....


I too am in the market for a bow mounted depth finder. I'm also considering Humminbird & Garmin lower end units in the $100-$180 range. I'm simplistic when it comes to this sort of thing. More bells and whistles won't guarantee me more fish. 

I've heard from a couple of experienced people that the difference between Lowrance, Garmin & Humminbird is like choosing the style or color of your underwear. Each has it's own pros & cons as far as support, value, etc., but all are good depending on how much you want to spend.


----------

